# RS4 - Happy new year...you dirty SOB!



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

OK, so yes...I did feel a tad guilty!

To be honest though - this is the season where the car really shines behind the wheel and I have certainly been enjoying the 8200rpm of a naturally aspirated V8 with a Quattro powertrain.

Anyway, I cast my eye over to its sorry appearance and thought - I really best try elevate the aesthetic and make it shine in person. Like it does when I drive it.

*Before:*










*
During:*

















*
After:*

















Roll on 2017 :driver:


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

Good job Sam!

I don't feel so bad about mine now, it hasn't been cleaned since our drive down to Goodwood!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andymerc (Feb 28, 2015)

Very nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoachPJ (Oct 30, 2013)

Fantastic job and stunning motor:argie:


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

That truly is a thing of beauty!


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

All that work paid off. Love the colour, love the car.


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

One of my favourite ever cars in one of my favourite colours


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

angel1449 said:


> One of my favourite ever cars in one of my favourite colours


Me too chum. Stunning car!!

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Ciamician (Nov 27, 2016)

What's that BEAST of a pressure washer sitting in the background on the 2nd pic?


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Stunning car :argie: and great work fella, have a beer on me.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Midlife (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice car equally nice pressure washer 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks great dirty and clean and :argie: those wheels.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

Ciamician said:


> What's that BEAST of a pressure washer sitting in the background on the 2nd pic?


A beast like the RS4 needs a beast of pressure washer to keep it clean :lol:

Stunning car :thumb:


----------



## ihs0201 (Oct 11, 2016)

Very nice car :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Very, very nice motor mate:thumb: That is what you call a PW:argie:


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Always dreamt of owning an RS4 ever since the B5 in 99. Gorgeous cars, but every revision gets more and more expensive and out of reach 
Yours looks fantastic, enjoy!


----------



## GTIRed (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree, Beast of a pressure washer.... certainly makes life a whole lot easier.

I don't have the hose reel on mine as they are a PITA.

You seem to be running it at quite low Temperature? I run mine about 70 deg C.


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

what a beast , awesome


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

Many thanks for all the kind comments. I thought the PW might catch the odd keen eye around here, for those asking it's a Nilfisk Alto Neptune 2 hot water washer.



GTIRed said:


> I agree, Beast of a pressure washer.... certainly makes life a whole lot easier.
> 
> I don't have the hose reel on mine as they are a PITA.
> 
> You seem to be running it at quite low Temperature? I run mine about 70 deg C.


Yes, the volume and hot water sure helps to make life easier. The hose reel could be better designed, like having some kind of drum brake mechanism, I just pull the whole lot off each time and then wind it back on. The temperature was set lower for the foam lance I was about to use, after that I turn it back up.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, wot a beauty now.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

awesome car and great job. Also like the power washer too :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

It looks better dirty 

Jokes aside what a lovely car


----------



## henners (May 3, 2011)

Lovely car. I use to have a B5 RS4 and god do i miss it.


----------



## AJO (Mar 12, 2006)

Stunning car!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice :thumb:


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Ciamician said:


> What's that BEAST of a pressure washer sitting in the background on the 2nd pic?


I thought the same...


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

That sure is a nice blue. Looks great.


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

Incredible car. I love these things. I followed one out of a service station and for a good 50 miles on Friday. I had a little look online once I'd got home and yep, far too much for me at the moment unfortunately. 

Lovely car.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

that was bad before but you did a great job of bringing it back to its best


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Love the colour of this car - that wasn't too dirty compared to my car!!


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

angel1449 said:


> One of my favourite ever cars in one of my favourite colours





Cookies said:


> Me too chum. Stunning car!!


Me three!!

Very nice, love the PW and car barn too! :thumb:


----------



## ahmed_b08 (Dec 15, 2016)

Excellent job, this is one of my dream cars. What a beaut


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Very nice indeedy! Great turn around !:thumb:

That colour looks like sepang blue to me 
Myself & a few other members are rather partial to a bit of sepang


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

:doublesho:argie::argie:

I think a little bit of wee just came out...... :lol:

If i could just get rid of the wife and 2 kids i'd have an Audi RS.... i'm not jealous... honest!:thumb:


----------

